# Pallet furnitures.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Pallet furniture were so common in my country by the middle of last century. Now a days, some of them belong to museums and are so rare to find. I found two of them in a house at my neigborhood (Picture 1). I asked to the owner, a widow, to take some pictures and she told me that there was a third one in the backyard that needed to be repaired. I took it to my garage and spent several days to repair it. I took all the measurements for future references.

Now the lady has three rocking chairs at the porch. Personally, I dont like the color of them but I love the style of these furnitures.


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

What a bliss to look at these fine furniture. 
Her porch setting reminded me so much of my jubilant childhood.  




________________________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great project, Alexis.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

We have a pallet company nearby. They put out wood for firewood. This time of year, people fill up trailers and trucks.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

No, I don't love the color either. But I do love pallet wood, using some in the banjo I am supposedly half thru with. Nice job.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Alexis, That is really quite neat and resourceful, and they look very functional. It sounds as if both of you benefitted mutually with your work. In one of your photos, I saw an example of the homemade clamp style that we spoke of quite a while back - it appears to be ideal for this application where you have used it! Great work! I know the lady must be very pleased to become your friend. Take care my friend, Otis Guillebeau


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

OPG3 said:


> Alexis, That is really quite neat and resourceful, and they look very functional. It sounds as if both of you benefitted mutually with your work. In one of your photos, I saw an example of the homemade clamp style that we spoke of quite a while back - it appears to be ideal for this application where you have used it! Great work! I know the lady must be very pleased to become your friend. Take care my friend, Otis Guillebeau


Thank you, Otis.

You are right. Both of us were benefitted with this job. When I returned the chair the lady wanted to pay some money but I declined it because I have all the measurements. She told me, as a joke, that the chairs will be included in her will for me.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Around here there are some folks advertising used pallets for sale at $1 to $5 each. But why bother? There are plenty more advertising used pallets for free, all you have to do is pick them up. Some are good to reclaim wood from, some are only good for kindling or firewood, but the important part is 'free'. You can also get some intesting wood in them, depending on where they originally came from. I have one that has some very salvagable Spanish Cedar. I've heard of others having teak, mahogany, and so on. But a lot more have oak, pine, and so on. I have a piece of wood from one that I have no idea what it is, but it is 'hard', can't touch it with a rasp, but it nice and clear grain, so it will be the neck of my banjo - eventually.

There are a lot of people making furniture and such out of pallets too. Some is pretty, some is pretty ugly. A lot of it could look a lot better if it was painted. But it's all interesting. Check out some examples. furniture from pallet wood - Bing

And, when I was a kid, my grandfather designed, and cut the pieces, for a hunting cabin out of used pallets. Took two trailers to haul them 300 miles north, and that night we slept in a tent, with about a foot of snow on the ground, but the next day all the pieces were together, in about 8 hours, and we slept in the 'cabin' that night. The next day tar paper was added to the outside, along with a heating stove on the inside.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

JOAT said:


> There are a lot of people making furniture and such out of pallets too. Some is pretty, some is pretty ugly. A lot of it could look a lot better if it was painted. But it's all interesting.


You are right, JOAT. There are so many types of these furniture but I like the style of the ones in the attached pictures.


----------

